

Amazing photo of Italy lit up a night -- from the space station - rdamico
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-11776703

======
rdamico
More amazing photos from the "Cupola" capsule here:
<http://www.esa.int/esaHS/SEMG2856JGG_index_mg_1.html>

